# A Way to Avoid Lyft Rides Being Auto-Added to Queue.



## MasterDriver

Lyft often automatically accepts a rider request and adds that rider to a driver’s “queue” before the driver has finished their previous trip.

I find this irritating. Like most drivers, I strongly prefer to know the information about a potential passenger and have the opportunity to accept or decline their ride request when I receive it. For instance, I always try to avoid a low-rated passenger or a long (and unpaid) pickup time (five minutes or more). If I happen to be in a Prime Time area, I want to be sure the Prime Time bonus applies to the next pickup.

Also, though I certainly don’t mind long (45+ minutes) trips per se, I can’t always take them and, therefore, don’t like them being auto-accepted.

So, to avoid having Lyft rides auto-accepted, I always turn on Last Ride during each Lyft trip, usually soon after the ride has started, or even before, while en route to pick up the passenger.

I imagine many of you know this trick already, but I wanted to share it for those of you who may not have thought about that solution.

You can use a similar approach during UberPool trips. Immediately after you accept an UberPool request, open the Trip Planner and tap Stop New Requests.


----------



## touberornottouber

Good tip. I probably won't use it often but the other day I got a 45+ added to the queue so I had no idea it was a 45+ until I got there and hit arrive (it just tells you "Gerome has been added to the queue" and nothing more).

Given how bad it is here and now I'm not going to complain about getting a 45+ but it just so happened I didn't have enough gas so I had to gas up while on the way to the destination with the passenger. I hate doing that and prefer to avoid it but when you get a 100 mile trip auto added, it happens.


----------



## peteyvavs

You wouldn’t have to gas up if you had a Prius.


----------



## Rosalita

You can set your app to not accept any new rides on Lyft. "Go offline after last ride." I too don't like Lyft tossing people into my car before I've had a chance to drop off my current pax. I also think it violates the "independent contractor" relationship by shoving an involuntary ride at a driver and forcing the driver to have to cancel it. Now, I just turn on "go offline after last ride" avoid getting nailed especially in areas where i don't want rides, etc.



touberornottouber said:


> Good tip. I probably won't use it often but the other day I got a 45+ added to the queue so I had no idea it was a 45+ until I got there and hit arrive (it just tells you "Gerome has been added to the queue" and nothing more).
> 
> Given how bad it is here and now I'm not going to complain about getting a 45+ but it just so happened I didn't have enough gas so I had to gas up while on the way to the destination with the passenger. I hate doing that and prefer to avoid it but when you get a 100 mile trip auto added, it happens.


I have found myself in that situation. I call the pax and tell them I'm in route, will make a quick pit stop for gas since Lyft surprised me with the ride, and be there within the few. Have never rec'd a negative response from a pax for doing this.


----------



## dctcmn

You can also decline any queued pax without penalty by tapping on the queued passenger's icon, then hitting the "x" or "decline" button at any time before you end the current trip. 

Personally, I'd rather see the exact address of the new pax and if it's a multi-stop trip. Those two pieces of information are more important than the star rating and the trip length to me. If I'm not sure about PT, I'll just decline the queued pax and wait for a ping.


----------



## BigRedDriver

MasterDriver said:


> Lyft often automatically accepts a rider request and adds that rider to a driver's "queue" before the driver has finished their previous trip.
> 
> I find this irritating. Like most drivers, I strongly prefer to know the information about a potential passenger and have the opportunity to accept or decline their ride request when I receive it. For instance, I always try to avoid a low-rated passenger or a long (and unpaid) pickup time (five minutes or more). If I happen to be in a Prime Time area, I want to be sure the Prime Time bonus applies to the next pickup.
> 
> Also, though I certainly don't mind long (45+ minutes) trips per se, I can't always take them and, therefore, don't like them being auto-accepted.
> 
> So, to avoid having Lyft rides auto-accepted, I always turn on Last Ride during each Lyft trip, usually soon after the ride has started, or even before, while en route to pick up the passenger.
> 
> I imagine many of you know this trick already, but I wanted to share it for those of you who may not have thought about that solution.
> 
> You can use a similar approach during UberPool trips. Immediately after you accept an UberPool request, open the Trip Planner and tap Stop New Requests.


Posting this saved a lot of drivers grief.

Appreciate it.


----------



## ynss

I did this trick long time ago, but punished by removing no-new-trip button in my app for 1 week.


----------



## William Fenton

When you get a ride added you can cx the ride after you finish your current ride without penalty. You hit the "X" to cx and you will get a box asking why you cxed the ride. You choose the reason and move on.
I use this when I am in an unfamiliar area and after seeing where the pickup is. If I have to head a direction I don't want to go I say pickup is too far. I also use that if the pax rating is low.


----------



## ynss

still problematic, before finishing a trip, you may get another pool/shared. you may have to cancel 2 or 3 to remove those forcibly added.


----------



## JimKE

dctcmn said:


> You can also decline any queued pax without penalty by tapping on the queued passenger's icon, then hitting the "x" or "decline" button at any time before you end the current trip.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather see the exact address of the new pax and if it's a multi-stop trip. Those two pieces of information are more important than the star rating and the trip length to me. If I'm not sure about PT, I'll just decline the queued pax and wait for a ping.


This is the method Lyft recommends, and those cancellations do not count against your acceptance rate (which Lyft will always say is low, lol) or cancellation rate.


----------



## Juggalo9er

peteyvavs said:


> You wouldn't have to gas up if you had a Prius.


The pax probably would have canceled on a Prius


----------



## Guyinarehat

This trick is a lyft only trick.
This also works with regular lyft rides NOT pool rides.

Before you click end ride, change the passangers destination to a new one. I use the airport. Lyft will redistribute the ride. You can then end ride , and log off or stay on.

Only works on regular lyft rides . Helps avoid a cancel, rather then a non acceptance.



Rosalita said:


> You can set your app to not accept any new rides on Lyft. "Go offline after last ride." I too don't like Lyft tossing people into my car before I've had a chance to drop off my current pax. I also think it violates the "independent contractor" relationship by shoving an involuntary ride at a driver and forcing the driver to have to cancel it. Now, I just turn on "go offline after last ride" avoid getting nailed especially in areas where i don't want rides, etc.
> 
> I have found myself in that situation. I call the pax and tell them I'm in route, will make a quick pit stop for gas since Lyft surprised me with the ride, and be there within the few. Have never rec'd a negative response from a pax for doing this.


On a LYFT share ride even if you click last ride they will still keep adding pools.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Why can't LYFT just put the PAX rating right by their name when you are driving to them, or need to call them, or otherwise click their little icon after ride is accepted. I also get a glitch sometimes where the entire accept screen is PINK, no driver name, picture or rating visible.


----------



## Side Hustle

peteyvavs said:


> You wouldn't have to gas up if you had a Prius.


Well Heavens, that was snippy!


----------



## dctcmn

Guyinarehat said:


> This trick is a lyft only trick.
> This also works with regular lyft rides NOT pool rides.
> 
> Before you click end ride, change the passangers destination to a new one. I use the airport. Lyft will redistribute the ride. You can then end ride , and log off or stay on.
> 
> Only works on regular lyft rides . Helps avoid a cancel, rather then a non acceptance.


I think I'm misunderstanding you. Why would you do all of that when you can just click "decline" or "x" on the queued passenger icon and accomplish the same thing?


----------



## Guyinarehat

dctcmn said:


> I think I'm misunderstanding you. Why would you do all of that when you can just click "decline" or "x" on the queued passenger icon and accomplish the same thing?
> 
> View attachment 288510
> 
> View attachment 288511
> 
> View attachment 288512


Looks like you have the updated app. Im in Sf Bay Area looks like we just got it this week.


----------



## dctcmn

Guyinarehat said:


> Looks like you have the updated app. Im in Sf Bay Area looks like we just got it this week.


Gotcha. Thanks for the info.

We've had this for a long time and they took it away from us for a while. I keep an old dead phone that I never allow to update connected to my main phone via hotspot.

If you do this, Lyft will not force the second phone to update (only the primary phone). So when they take away things like this (and ETA) and other features with app and system updates, you can keep using the old version of the app on the dead phone.

Maybe you already knew this, but many drivers don't.


----------



## Jenga

dctcmn said:


> I think I'm misunderstanding you. Why would you do all of that when you can just click "decline" or "x" on the queued passenger icon and accomplish the same thing?


One reason would be that since you are on a ride, you should not be twiddling your phone unless you pull over (state laws in most states), but even if you don't care about laws, I've had a rider unjustly rat me out and low rate me for texting during a ride, and the consequences can be severe including deactivation.

Question: if you go to the same screen and then click "Keep ride in queue", does that translate to "accepting" the ride? IOW, will the drive to pickup fees begin at this point in time and mileage? (Assuming on the new rate structure where they pay you to pickup.) If so, this would be a way to double dip and get paid for both the current ride and the next ride at the same time. Anybody know about this? I've actually had them pay me for 2 rides simultaneously WITHOUT clicking the keep ride in queue, So seems like it would likely be possible.


----------



## Jennyma

MasterDriver said:


> Lyft often automatically accepts a rider request and adds that rider to a driver's "queue" before the driver has finished their previous trip.
> 
> I find this irritating. Like most drivers, I strongly prefer to know the information about a potential passenger and have the opportunity to accept or decline their ride request when I receive it. For instance, I always try to avoid a low-rated passenger or a long (and unpaid) pickup time (five minutes or more). If I happen to be in a Prime Time area, I want to be sure the Prime Time bonus applies to the next pickup.
> 
> Also, though I certainly don't mind long (45+ minutes) trips per se, I can't always take them and, therefore, don't like them being auto-accepted.
> 
> So, to avoid having Lyft rides auto-accepted, I always turn on Last Ride during each Lyft trip, usually soon after the ride has started, or even before, while en route to pick up the passenger.
> 
> I imagine many of you know this trick already, but I wanted to share it for those of you who may not have thought about that solution.
> 
> You can use a similar approach during UberPool trips. Immediately after you accept an UberPool request, open the Trip Planner and tap Stop New Requests.


They also give you time to X out of it without having it affect your cancellation/acceptance rate


----------



## Dropking

MasterDriver said:


> Lyft often automatically accepts a rider request and adds that rider to a driver's "queue" before the driver has finished their previous trip.
> 
> I find this irritating. Like most drivers, I strongly prefer to know the information about a potential passenger and have the opportunity to accept or decline their ride request when I receive it. For instance, I always try to avoid a low-rated passenger or a long (and unpaid) pickup time (five minutes or more). If I happen to be in a Prime Time area, I want to be sure the Prime Time bonus applies to the next pickup.
> 
> Also, though I certainly don't mind long (45+ minutes) trips per se, I can't always take them and, therefore, don't like them being auto-accepted.
> 
> So, to avoid having Lyft rides auto-accepted, I always turn on Last Ride during each Lyft trip, usually soon after the ride has started, or even before, while en route to pick up the passenger.
> 
> I imagine many of you know this trick already, but I wanted to share it for those of you who may not have thought about that solution.
> 
> You can use a similar approach during UberPool trips. Immediately after you accept an UberPool request, open the Trip Planner and tap Stop New Requests.


Yes, but there are times when the stacked ride works to the drivers advantage. You can actually phone call the stacked ride before you drop off the current pax.

You can learn where they are going, and if you don't like the answer then drop the stacked ride and it will not count against you as long as you do it before closing the current ride.

It doesn't count as a cancelation, and it doesn't even count in your acceptance rate. And the stacked pax won't even know you dropped them because their ride will auto assign to another driver. I do this often.


----------



## tmofog

The other day Lyft automatically added a ride to my queue. I was in an area where the cell service was spotty and I couldn't end the first ride. I drove to a shopping center and hopped onto their Wifi so I could end the ride. The queued ride then appeared and it was a school and most likely an unaccompanied rider that I would still have to drive to and refuse anyway. I decided to get a slice of pizza as the passenger was already waiting for 15 mins and since cell service was spotty probably couldn't see my location. Just as I finished eating my slice, the passenger cancelled and I got $5 which is exactly what my slice and soda cost.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

MasterDriver said:


> You can use a similar approach during UberPool trips. Immediately after you accept an UberPool request, open the Trip Planner and tap Stop New Requests.


That does not stop new riders from getting added to your current pool trip. That doesn't effect an ongoing pool trip in anyway. That just means you won't be offered another ride after the pool has ended.


----------



## kcdrvr15

In ref to the algorithm that uber/lyft use, I've tried training it not to give me these stacked rides, by at first just canceling them, then lately by ignoring them, closing the app and restarting my phone as I drive to a good staging location. Don't care if they are good rides or not, I'm not dong any rides I don't accept, and auto adding a ride to my que does not meet that contractual condition. I let the system reassign the job to some one else or wait for the pax to cancel.


----------



## Dekero

touberornottouber said:


> Good tip. I probably won't use it often but the other day I got a 45+ added to the queue so I had no idea it was a 45+ until I got there and hit arrive (it just tells you "Gerome has been added to the queue" and nothing more).
> 
> Given how bad it is here and now I'm not going to complain about getting a 45+ but it just so happened I didn't have enough gas so I had to gas up while on the way to the destination with the passenger. I hate doing that and prefer to avoid it but when you get a 100 mile trip auto added, it happens.


I had the same thing... I just explained that they were added before I could stop it by Lyft... And had intended to get gas before taking another ride... Offer to buy them a drink and smoothed it.. still got a $10 tip. So it must've worked....


----------



## New2This

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> That does not stop new riders from getting added to your current pool trip. That doesn't effect an ongoing pool trip in anyway. That just means you won't be offered another ride after the pool has ended.


Uber Pool the No New Request button works that way.

Lyft it keeps adding to Shared


----------



## Ajaywill

Jenga said:


> Question: if you go to the same screen and then click "Keep ride in queue", does that translate to "accepting" the ride? IOW, will the drive to pickup fees begin at this point in time and mileage? (Assuming on the new rate structure where they pay you to pickup.) If so, this would be a way to double dip and get paid for both the current ride and the next ride at the same time. Anybody know about this? I've actually had them pay me for 2 rides simultaneously WITHOUT clicking the keep ride in queue, So seems like it would likely be possible.


First of all....I don't know what the "Keep ride in Queue" option is.

The answer to your question, surprisingly, is YES. If Lyft adds a new ride to your queue before you drop off your current passenger, and you are in one of the "Pay on the way to the pickup" markets, you will be paid for the remainder of the current passenger and paid for the time and distance to pickup from the time the ride was forced on you IF you choose to pick up the new passenger and complete the ride.

I was pretty shocked to see this as these ride share companies do very little to benefit the driver. Probably a glitch in the system that they haven't discovered yet....


----------



## New2This

Ajaywill said:


> Probably a glitch in the system that they haven't discovered yet..


They'll fix it now that you posted it here


----------



## Clarity

New2This said:


> Lyft it keeps adding to Shared


Yes I noticed for shared rides it could add another passenger even when "Turn on Last Ride" is on.



Dropking said:


> It doesn't count as a cancelation, and it doesn't even count in your acceptance rate. And the stacked pax won't even know you dropped them because their ride will auto assign to another driver. I do this often.


Let's say I'm driving a pax in a shared Lyft ride and then another shared rider gets automatically added even though I have "Turn on last Ride" enabled. If I reject the added passenger and keep the first one, will this negatively impact my acceptance rate? Keep in mind I'm referring to shared rides only, not a regular Lyft ride.


----------



## Dropking

Jenga said:


> One reason would be that since you are on a ride, you should not be twiddling your phone unless you pull over (state laws in most states), but even if you don't care about laws, I've had a rider unjustly rat me out and low rate me for texting during a ride, and the consequences can be severe including deactivation.
> 
> Question: if you go to the same screen and then click "Keep ride in queue", does that translate to "accepting" the ride? IOW, will the drive to pickup fees begin at this point in time and mileage? (Assuming on the new rate structure where they pay you to pickup.) If so, this would be a way to double dip and get paid for both the current ride and the next ride at the same time. Anybody know about this? I've actually had them pay me for 2 rides simultaneously WITHOUT clicking the keep ride in queue, So seems like it would likely be possible.


No need to do it in a moving car u silly goose! Wait for current pax to get out of car. While you are parked, you can decline the stacked ride, THEN click to drop off current pax.



Clarity said:


> Yes I noticed for shared rides it could add another passenger even when "Turn on Last Ride" is on.
> 
> Let's say I'm driving a pax in a shared Lyft ride and then another shared rider gets automatically added even though I have "Turn on last Ride" enabled. If I reject the added passenger and keep the first one, will this negatively impact my acceptance rate? Keep in mind I'm referring to shared rides only, not a regular Lyft ride.


Yes this counts. Because when you choose to accept a shared ride, you are committing yourself for a certain number of hops. When u turn on last ride, it will limit your hops to some number (3 or 4).


----------



## AllenChicago

MasterDriver said:


> Lyft often automatically accepts a rider request and adds that rider to a driver's "queue" before the driver has finished their previous trip.
> 
> I find this irritating. Like most drivers, I strongly prefer to know the information about a potential passenger and have the opportunity to accept or decline their ride request when I receive it. For instance, I always try to avoid a low-rated passenger or a long (and unpaid) pickup time (five minutes or more). If I happen to be in a Prime Time area, I want to be sure the Prime Time bonus applies to the next pickup.
> 
> Also, though I certainly don't mind long (45+ minutes) trips per se, I can't always take them and, therefore, don't like them being auto-accepted.
> 
> So, to avoid having Lyft rides auto-accepted, I always turn on Last Ride during each Lyft trip, usually soon after the ride has started, or even before, while en route to pick up the passenger.
> 
> I imagine many of you know this trick already, but I wanted to share it for those of you who may not have thought about that solution.
> 
> You can use a similar approach during UberPool trips. Immediately after you accept an UberPool request, open the Trip Planner and tap Stop New Requests.


Sometimes I forget to turn on "Last Ride". Then end up with someone in my queue that's 15 minutes away. I try to remove the ride, and get a "Lyft can't connect to the server" message...over and over. So I text the rider and ask them to cancel. It's crazy. Lyft should allow us to opt-out of having riders added to our queue!

BTW... Just got a message that the Destination Filter useage is being reduced to just 2 times a day. That stinks!


----------



## Jenga

Ajaywill said:


> First of all....I don't know what the "Keep ride in Queue" option is.
> 
> The answer to your question, surprisingly, is YES. If Lyft adds a new ride to your queue before you drop off your current passenger, and you are in one of the "Pay on the way to the pickup" markets, you will be paid for the remainder of the current passenger and paid for the time and distance to pickup from the time the ride was forced on you IF you choose to pick up the new passenger and complete the ride.
> 
> I was pretty shocked to see this as these ride share companies do very little to benefit the driver. Probably a glitch in the system that they haven't discovered yet....


The Keep ride in queue option is seen by clicking on the parallel bars at the bottom left of your current ride screen (same place you would click to cancel a ride). It will show all rides currently in your queue, and give options to "remove ride from " or "keep ride in" queue.

Actually, the answer may no longer be yes to my original question. A few weeks ago, I also was shocked to find I was automatically "double dipping" when they added a ride. But this is no longer the case - for me at least. They are now considering your "acceptance" of the ride to be when you start driving after the previous ride is terminated. I even complained about it and was told basically to STFU. Today, I did try going to the screen that shows the current queue, and clicking on the "Keep ride in queue" to affirm acceptance of the queued ride and begin the mileage and time counter for the queued ride. Guess what they did? Canceled the queued ride, didn't give me a cancelation fee, and didn't even acknowledge the ride had ever been added or canceled!!! No "rides like this don't qualify" or anything! Just erased from existence. Was this a fluke? I'll keep trying til I find out the answer, and will report it back here. Anyone that knows, please tell... or tell us whether you are currently automatically double dipping. The TOS discusses "ride acceptance", but the fact of automatically adding it to the queue is not "acceptance", since you can still opt out. Very devious by these demons.



Dropking said:


> No need to do it in a moving car u silly goose! Wait for current pax to get out of car. While you are parked, you can decline the stacked ride, THEN click to drop off current pax.


Not silly at all since I obviously know you can wait to decline (even much longer than at the end of current ride), but my main point was that you may need to accept it immediately and explicitly in order to trigger the TOS "acceptence" condition and begin getting time and distance on the queued ride - hence double dipping (earning on 2 rides simultaneously). If you wait til you stop, you are playing into their hands, and your queued trip will only begin at that point. Actually, they COULD in future be even more evil and not pay you at all for the drive to pickup since you never EXPLICITLY accepted the ride until pickup! (Lack of rejecting does not necessarily equal accepting! Don't put it past them.)

On the other hand, I have waited extremely long times and canceled queued rides after nearly arriving at pickup. They can't do anything about it because it doesn't violate the TOS since you never officially accepted the ride! So this cuts both ways.


----------



## Marcia Gannon

MasterDriver said:


> Lyft often automatically accepts a rider request and adds that rider to a driver’s “queue” before the driver has finished their previous trip.
> 
> I find this irritating. Like most drivers, I strongly prefer to know the information about a potential passenger and have the opportunity to accept or decline their ride request when I receive it. For instance, I always try to avoid a low-rated passenger or a long (and unpaid) pickup time (five minutes or more). If I happen to be in a Prime Time area, I want to be sure the Prime Time bonus applies to the next pickup.
> 
> Also, though I certainly don’t mind long (45+ minutes) trips per se, I can’t always take them and, therefore, don’t like them being auto-accepted.
> 
> So, to avoid having Lyft rides auto-accepted, I always turn on Last Ride during each Lyft trip, usually soon after the ride has started, or even before, while en route to pick up the passenger.
> 
> I imagine many of you know this trick already, but I wanted to share it for those of you who may not have thought about that solution.
> 
> You can use a similar approach during UberPool trips. Immediately after you accept an UberPool request, open the Trip Planner and tap Stop New Requests.


----------



## Marcia Gannon

This is very annoying, that’s at platinum level they will show you the direction and time of the trip, however we cannot see any of them unless we are off-line and then we go online again. What I did last night, I wanted to stop and I received another automatic request, before I was on my way to the new passenger I called him and asked where he was going. His destination was very far so I said that I could not take him and I canceled the request. Thank God I did that, otherwise I would have traveled 5 miles to pick him up just to cancel when I got to him.


----------



## jamesd0711

peteyvavs said:


> You wouldn’t have to gas up if you had a Prius.


 YEah... you wouldn't make it in a prius!


----------



## abspasadena

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Why can't LYFT just put the PAX rating right by their name when you are driving to them, or need to call them, or otherwise click their little icon after ride is accepted. I also get a glitch sometimes where the entire accept screen is PINK, no driver name, picture or rating visible.


 Because Lyft is not operating in your best interests. They are manipulating you to make more for themselves. They despise drivers.


----------



## bobby747

touberornottouber said:


> Good tip. I probably won't use it often but the other day I got a 45+ added to the queue so I had no idea it was a 45+ until I got there and hit arrive (it just tells you "Gerome has been added to the queue" and nothing more).
> 
> Given how bad it is here and now I'm not going to complain about getting a 45+ but it just so happened I didn't have enough gas so I had to gas up while on the way to the destination with the passenger. I hate doing that and prefer to avoid it but when you get a 100 mile trip auto added, it happens.


No excuses for lack of fuel


----------

